# Maze tray or cold smoker attachment?



## jbruski (Sep 13, 2016)

For electric smokers do y'all use the a-maze-n products or do y'all prefer a cold smoker attachment?


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 13, 2016)

Never used the cold smoker thing.   I use the AMNPS.   Works great.


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have both the attachment for both of my MES 40" smokers plus the AMAZEN tubes. If you want light smoke the way to go is the smoker attachment. If you want a lot of smoke use the tubes.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 14, 2016)

On my MES, I have the smoker attachement, but I seldom use it.  I prefer the AMAZEN tray's smoke over the cold smoke box.

In my big homemade vertical, I use the AMAZEN tubes, they rock!


----------

